# FR: à la maison / dans la maison



## anna-agata

I do not really feel the difference between a la maison and dans la maison, or dans le centre commercial vs au centre commercial. Can somebody help me? Merci.


----------



## WordRef1

How about,
Je vais à la maison.
Je suis dans la maison. 
There are probably other differences and maybe they could even be flipped with a slight difference here. So, yeah, someone else could give more. But, I imagine that could be something like in English.
I'm going to the house.
I'm in the house.  Though I could also say,
I'm going into the house.
I'm at the house.
I don't know if those all map exactly in the same way to French.


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

I'm going to the house. -> Je vais à la maison
I'm in the house. -> Je suis dans la maison
I'm going into the house. -> Je vais (j'entre) dans la maison
I'm at the house. -> Je suis à la maison

Does that help ?


----------



## Lady-Dee

Bonsoir .-)
Quelle est la difference entre "dans la maison" et "a la maison"?

On peut utiliser p.e.: Je suis dans la maison. X Je suis a la maison. (tous les dux sont possibles?) + Je vais a la maison.
Merci bcp


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Les deux sont possibles, cela dépend de la situation.
Au fait: *À* la maison.


----------



## GerardM

Bonsoir Lady-Dee,

Les 2 formes sont possibles mais pas avec la même signification :

- _Je suis dans la maison_ signifie que je suis à l'intérieur de la maison.

- _Je suis à la maison_ signifie que je suis à l'intérieur ou dans le jardin qui est devant ou derrière la maison (géographiquement proche).


- _Je vais à la maison_ signifie qu'on en est éloigné pour le moment mais qu'on se dirige vers la maison.


----------



## jerem4949

I would add that "à la maison" means it is the house you live in, your house.
Whereas in "dans la maison", it can be anyone's house.


----------



## GerardM

jerem4949,

You may say "_Je suis à la maison_" if you are going to visit a specific house and answering the employee's real estate agency who is calling you.


----------



## jerem4949

Yes right. The "à" in this case means the location of the house more the house itself.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Lady-Dee said:


> Bonsoir .-)
> Quelle est la difference entre "dans la maison" et "a la maison"?


Hello Lady-dee,

Maybe english will help here:
- à la maison = at home (most of the times, except for hairsplitting case raised by ipl above)
- dans la maison = in the house


----------



## Lady-Dee

merci bcp! c'était vraiment tres utile


----------



## cyoney

My French teacher always suggests me to use "chez qqn" to avoid any possible confusion.  But, the comments above are also highly explanatory.


----------



## annie21

Hello
For motion verbs, I have a question which puzzles me a lot.

Talmy said the verb go has 4 categories: motion, thing, path, place.
So in: Bill went into the house. into the house is the path. 

I'm wandering in French if the same thing exists:
Bill est allé dans la chambre[maison].
Cette phrase est-elle correcte?
Or we say:Bill est entré dans la maison?

Or, can we say: Va dans ta maison!

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## Gemmenita

Hello,
As far as I know, it depends on the verb too, means for example, if we use le verbe "entrer"
we must use "dans", but with the verb "aller" both can be used regarding the "complément de lieu" coming after and your aim about it. 
I say with examples:

Je vais à la masion: *→ *The destination (which is "maison" here) is important, means "Je vais à la maison, pas au bureau" [even if you "enter" the house after getting there, but for the moment just the destination is important]

Je vais dans la maison *→ *The fact of "entering" in the "maison" is important.


----------

